# Emotions Run Amok in Sleep-Deprived Brains



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

FYI --http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/200710...pdeprivedbrainsAmazing most of us are still "sane" albeit depressed/anxious to different degrees when experiencing bad insomnia...







Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done you Cherrie - great article - and interesting that it might be the disturbed sleep causing the depression/anxiety etc rather than t'other way about.Are you still suffering - found any reasons why you have a particularly rough patch? My heart goes out to you - I had 5 miserable months with hardly an hour!!Sue xxx


----------



## Notme (Oct 21, 2007)

oh very interesting !! I'm one of the people who do suffer with sleep problems. I have always thought it's BECAUSE of the depression or ibs.


----------

